# Optimum offset for 67 GTO



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Car in storage currently as winter is upon us. Putting together wheel and tire package over the winter and would like to know what offset I need for 4 wheel drums. I'll likely go with 7x15 rims all around or 8x15 rear with 7x15 front.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

4.25 inch backspacing is perfect.


----------

